# Definition for 45990??



## vnorman (Sep 3, 2010)

Can someone help me define code 45990?  The CPT book does not give a good description however my 'Coders Desk Reference' gives a more defined description but there is still a grey area.  

*The physician performs a diagnostic anorectal exam.  The patient is placed under general, spinal or epidural anesthesia.  The physician examines the external perineal area.  A pelvic examination is performed when appropriate.  A digital rectal exam is performed.  An anoscope is inserted into the rectum.  The anal canal and distal rectum are visualized.  The anoscope is removed and a rigid proctosigmoidoscope is inserted into the anus and advanced.  The sigmoid colon and rectal lumen are visualized.  The proctosigmoidoscope is removed.* 

Here is where I need clarification - Do ALL components of this description need to be performed in order to correctly bill for this procedure?    Thank you for any and all help.

Valarie, CPC


----------



## Vettbabe2006 (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a diagnostic anorectal exam.  It is just telling you that if the listed procedures are performed, they are considered a component of 45990.  I hope this helps.

Cheryl CPC


----------

